# Frozen Garmin Forerunner 201 buttons. Help!



## Sk1nnyGuy (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi guys n gals,

I'm down at Perth, Western Australia for a cycling holiday (yes, in winter). My Garmin Forerunner 201 seems to be frozen. Only the RESET button works. Pressing it forces the unit to reboot and display the start up screen, but no other buttons work.

I have tried SOFT RESET, HARD RESET, MASTER RESET from the following 2 websites:

Soft Reset Info

Hard Reset Info

It doesn't work.
When it asks,

DO YOU REALLY WANT TO CLEAR ALL USER DATA?
NO
YES

Neither the arrow keys or ENTER key works.

I tried booting up in diagnostics mode and it says the following:

BRAVO VER -1
Software 3.50
21:14:03 [TIME]
Temp 17 C
Bat 3.94v
Ext --------v
Freq 16367705
Drft ---------

I can't switch to other screens as the MODE button doesn't register when pressed.

There is no Garmin agent in Perth.

I am not keen to crack open a sealed unit but it would be great if I can have my own tracks of the Munda Biddi Trail.

The unit has served me well for 2+ years and is out of warranty. Garmin wants US$85 (total) to fix it, but I will have left Australia before it is fixed. There appears to be no Garmin products for sale around here or else I would just buy another unit and sell it off later..

Anyone have any ideas?

All help and suggestions greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a similar experience (also whilst travelling in Australia!) with my Foretrex 201. I left it on until the battery died (about 24 hours) and then recharged it completely. Seemed to do the trick...


----------



## Sk1nnyGuy (Dec 23, 2005)

I will try that (I've got nothing to lose  ).
Thanks, SwissBuster! :thumbsup:


----------

